# ASX - ASX Limited



## The Barbarian Investor (4 January 2006)

I was looking at ASX when it was $19, did anyone get on board?


----------



## visual (4 January 2006)

*Re: ASX*

wanted to,but did`nt quite understand it though,but got some sfe thinking they were the samesh kind of thing,know better now,but they`ve increased 200 percent so not complaining


----------



## michael_selway (4 January 2006)

*Re: ASX*



			
				The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> I was looking at ASX when it was $19, did anyone get on board?




Yeah i missed it, also missed SFE


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (4 January 2006)

*Re: ASX*

Hi Michael..

Why ABC Learning Centres as your Avatar?


----------



## visual (11 July 2006)

Can someone please explain,ASX and SFE have both announced div.
I thought that the ASX div. also included the SFE div.But a report on the Herald sun seemed to suggest that the two divs.are separate,so is the div.for both 63plus 32?  thanks


----------



## bigdog (12 January 2007)

Todays news

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,21045214-664,00.html

Even the ASX may be targetStephen McMahon with AAP

January 12, 2007 12:00am
THE New York Stock Exchange -- possibly working with Macquarie Bank -- is rumoured to be lining up a takeover bid for the ASX.

The takeover talk sent the company's share price up almost 4.5 per cent, or $1.60, to $37.45. This followed six consecutive trading days of falls from its 12-month high of $38.15.  Last year, Macquarie was an unsuccessful bidder for the London Stock Exchange. 

A statement released yesterday by the ASX after the market closed said the exchange has no information that supports such speculation. 

However informed sources say Macquarie still has desires to purchase an exchange and use that as a platform to expand internationally. 

A bid from Macquarie and the NYSE would kick-start a bidding war that could send the price up to about $50 a share. 

"It would become a hotly contested asset and you would get a number of other players jumping in," Macquarie Equities private client adviser David Halliday said. 

"A bidding war would transpire and it's hard to say what the final price would be, but we're talking prices deep in the $40s (per share) and if it became competitive, it's not unreasonable to see something like $50 or better." 

A new owner of the ASX could use the exchange as a platform to expand into Asia, rather than buying exchanges in Japan, China or Korea. 

Internationally over the past two years rival exchange operators have been battling for control of other exchanges. This has led to the London Stock Exchange price almost doubling from an initial offer of pound stg. 5 a share to just under pound stg. 10 a share. However it still remains unsold. 

Last February, Macquarie Bank's pound stg. 1.5 billion bid collapsed after it only managed acceptances equivalent to 0.4 per cent of shares on offer. 

Earlier this week, the NYSE and US investment back Goldman Sachs took a stake in the Indian Stock Exchange. 

The ASX has a relatively open register and following last year's merger with the Sydney Futures Exchange there are still a lot of benefits to come from the integration. 

"The time zone we sit in, which is almost directly between continental Europe and continental US, would make a lot of sense to someone who is doing global consolidation of exchange assets," Mr Halliday said. 

"Also, we are a first-world economy with a stable political environment and right on the door step of Asia where all the growth is." - with AAP

Further article
http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...-stock-exchange/2007/01/11/1168105113660.html

ASX soars on rumour of bid by New York Stock Exchange


----------



## Kauri (23 February 2007)

If anyone follows triangles/wedges whatever this might be interesting...


----------



## Kauri (5 May 2007)

Am holding a couple of pyramided trades in ASX, but it almost looks to be ready for a correction of some sort, maybe another short leg up first??


----------



## legs (5 May 2007)

Any correction to the stockmarket can only be a good thing for ASX shares as they will benefit greatly from the volume traded. As in a correction for the ASX share themselve, i can't see it coming even with the high P/E ratio of the stock. I am holding..... it has been a bad move by me before but who hasn't ever held on too long?


----------



## Kauri (10 May 2007)

The volume in the current ledge type consolidation is not giving me any clues and I can't subdivide the current W5 to see where it is at so have left my stop at the high of W3... hopefully it will move one way or tother soon..


----------



## Kauri (19 May 2007)

The current attempt at a break from the ledge has allowed me to move the stop a bit closer to the action..


----------



## >Apocalypto< (29 May 2007)

Fellow investors and traders.

Great share that has done very well in this bull market. It's also in my top 10 favorite shares list to trade CFD's over.

Any one else holding or trading ASX?

I have posted a weekly chart of asx 

Weekly: like a lot of other top 200 shares right now, ASX is weakening. looking for new support, next trend support $47.72, but if we experience a stronger correction a return to $45.50 - 46.50 lower trend support not out of the question depending on how quickley it may drop. if the current resistance at $50 holds and it moves sideways off to its trend line look for a confirmed ascending triangle like it has done in the past.

see pdf.


----------



## Kauri (2 June 2007)

After breaking out from the ledge she has come back down and successfully*??* tested the top edge... may be ready to move on and up??


----------



## Kauri (13 June 2007)

I get the feeling that ASX may have had its run, have my stop up close now... if it does break-down she may be a good short opportunity???


----------



## legs (13 June 2007)

Look at this chart...last few times the stock hit the lower band see what happened?? Last few times RSI went below 50 see what happened?? I am NOT concerned and think we will get a strong bounce back in the near future...I am HOLDING, but will watch out for a break below the last resistance level as well...


----------



## Kauri (13 June 2007)

Well she closed below my long-term stop so I will be out at the open first thing tomorrow... rules are rules...


----------



## Julia (13 June 2007)

Kauri said:


> Well she closed below my long-term stop so I will be out at the open first thing tomorrow... rules are rules...




So Kauri, does this proposed exit mean you work entirely on TA?
No consideration of the long term fundamental outlook for ASX?
Would you plan on buying in again when a further uptrend is established?


----------



## Kauri (13 June 2007)

Julia said:


> So Kauri, does this proposed exit mean you work entirely on TA?
> No consideration of the long term fundamental outlook for ASX?
> Would you plan on buying in again when a further uptrend is established?




  Hi Julia,
           Yes, all of my trades are T/A based.. I have a basic fundemental test that I use to confirm that the Co. is sound but that is as far as it goes. When an uptrend resumes and my T/A rules are met I will be back in. The main uptrend may not have actually ended yet, it's just my exit criteria that have been met.
    Cheers
              Kauri


----------



## prawn_86 (13 June 2007)

Kauri said:


> When an uptrend resumes and my T/A rules are met I will be back in. The main uptrend may not have actually ended yet, it's just my exit criteria that have been met.




This is what i dont understand about TA. if you believe it is a good stock and will have another uptrend, then why sell now and buy in again at a higher price to what you originally invested in it when the uptrend does start again?

the only advantage i can see is freeing up of capital, but then CGT comes into it also...

im not having a go at your trading style, its just something about TA which has always confused me.


----------



## reece55 (14 June 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> This is what i dont understand about TA. if you believe it is a good stock and will have another uptrend, then why sell now and buy in again at a higher price to what you originally invested in it when the uptrend does start again?
> 
> the only advantage i can see is freeing up of capital, but then CGT comes into it also...
> 
> im not having a go at your trading style, its just something about TA which has always confused me.




Prawn
There are many variants on how you determine your method to profit from using T/A, but almost all use the old saying "Buy into strength, sell into weakness". For an investor, this seems silly, because you are focusing on the fact that a particular business is sound and has a good outlook and therefore is undervalued by the market. If you are trading, you are seeking quick moves and place tight stops to minimize losses. We are looking to capitalise on upward momentum  in the case of a long position and stocks that are going down don't qualify under this criteria.... ASX might be a great Company, but T/A doesn't place any bias on this opinion. 

Kauri may also be trading using leverage, which may further lead him to maintain a tight stop.....

Cheers


----------



## Julia (14 June 2007)

reece55 said:


> Prawn
> There are many variants on how you determine your method to profit from using T/A, but almost all use the old saying "Buy into strength, sell into weakness". For an investor, this seems silly, because you are focusing on the fact that a particular business is sound and has a good outlook and therefore is undervalued by the market. If you are trading, you are seeking quick moves and place tight stops to minimize losses. We are looking to capitalise on upward momentum  in the case of a long position and stocks that are going down don't qualify under this criteria.... ASX might be a great Company, but T/A doesn't place any bias on this opinion.
> 
> Kauri may also be trading using leverage, which may further lead him to maintain a tight stop.....
> ...



Prawn, you have expressed my question on the pure TA approach, and Reece you've answered it.  Whilst I understand the principle and it makes complete sense with respect to companies which might be considered, umm, insubstantial, with a monopoly like the ASX which is bound to have dips in an overall uptrend, I just don't get why you'd incur tax and brokerage, just to buy back in when the trend resumes.

As Prawn says, not having a go at all, but it just puzzles me.  
Kauri, have you considered taking into account the fundamental situation as a sort of modification to your pure TA?


----------



## Kauri (14 June 2007)

Julia said:


> Prawn, you have expressed my question on the pure TA approach, and Reece you've answered it. Whilst I understand the principle and it makes complete sense with respect to companies which might be considered, umm, insubstantial, with a monopoly like the ASX which is bound to have dips in an overall uptrend, I just don't get why you'd incur tax and brokerage, just to buy back in when the trend resumes.
> 
> As Prawn says, not having a go at all, but it just puzzles me.
> Kauri, have you considered taking into account the fundamental situation as a sort of modification to your pure TA?




  Hi Julia,
             Have attemted to put together an explanation of the way I use T/A in the TA Questions thread instead of filling this thread up with my ramblings...   ..
     Cheers
              Kauri


----------



## aussiebuggaa (5 July 2007)

Hi all,

ASX is sitting on the long term trend line with upward wedge approaching (sorry can’t paste my graph).  I’m interested to hear others views on where this one is going according to the Chart.  Cheers,


----------



## Lachlan6 (17 July 2007)

(ASX) is approaching important resistance and I am waiting a long for this one (CFD medium term trade) to break upwards due to the excellent fundamentals. I have a projected target of $56.05 being 100% extension of the previous range giving a nice RR trade.


----------



## vishalt (18 July 2007)

Stupid question but lol: If the ASX share price starts speeding, who gives it a speeding ticket?

and wow @ this character rule, its ridiculous


----------



## Kauri (10 August 2007)

Have been short this for the past couple of weeks... originally couldn't see it getting to the $30's but with todays action it is looking more possible by the day...
 Cheers
...Kauri


----------



## ozambersand (10 August 2007)

I am about to display some ignorance here, so don't jump at me! 

Is the ASX profitability tied to the value of shares traded or the volume traded?

Second question, is the stock exchange's perceived value of ASX tied to the market price of the XAO or what? (charts show correlation)

Surely if there is a big correction and the volume of shares traded goes up and the total value of shares traded goes up because of this increased volume (even if actual trades are being made at a loss) surely the ASX's income is greater?

Are they worried that in a bear market all the traders will hibernate and volume of trades will decrease?


----------



## chilliaa (3 March 2008)

Just noticed to directors selling part of their shareholders just after the announcement of half yearly results.

Never a good side when directors start offloading their holdings.


----------



## Julia (4 March 2008)

*ASX*

Apologies if there is already a thread on ASX.  I can't find one.

I heard something about another couple of exchanges shortly becoming available.  So ASX would no longer have a monopoly.

Does anyone know anything about this?

With thanks.


----------



## ta2693 (4 March 2008)

Thank you Julia. I heard from some of my friends talking about this too, but the source of the news can not be confirmed. Based on the rumor and directors' recent offloading behavior, I cut the asx holding which was supposed to be a long term holding share.


----------



## ghostworld (4 March 2008)

*Re: ASX*



Julia said:


> Apologies if there is already a thread on ASX.  I can't find one.
> 
> I heard something about another couple of exchanges shortly becoming available.  So ASX would no longer have a monopoly.
> 
> ...




This has been on the papers recently. I think i originally read about this in AFR. Here's a link from investordaily website.

http://www.investordaily.com/cps/rde/xchg/id/style/2547.htm?rdeCOQ=SID-3F579BCE-40504D87


 ASX monopoly threatened
Powerful brokers vie for trading licences
By Madeleine Collins
Tue 24 Jul 2007

Large brokerage houses are challenging the ASX's monopoly on equity markets.

Alternative trading platforms could carve up the monopoly of the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) if bids to win new market licenses succeed.

ASIC is considering applications for licences from the AXE ECN (AXE) and US-based institutional broker Liquidnet that would introduce two electronic securities platforms into the Australian financial market.

The AXE ECN, formerly known as the Australian electronic communications network, is a joint venture between New Zealand Exchange and brokerage houses Citigroup, CommSec, Goldman Sachs JBWere, Macquarie Bank and Merrill Lynch.

Both would trade in ASX-listed securities but its method of doing so and the kind of trades would differ from that of the ASX.

Bear Stearns Securities Corp would provide Liquidnet's clearing and settlement services.

ECNs are designed to be low cost, high speed platforms that separate listing from trading functions.

They are popular overeseas and competition between trading platforms is common in the United States and Europe.

"These applications represent a significant development in Australian securities markets," ASIC chairman Tony D'Aloisio said.

"They raise policy issues that our regulatory regime has not dealt with before."

In an ASIC-commissioned economic assessment of the bids, consultancy firm CRA International said the regulator needed to weigh up the upside and downside of introducing new platforms. 

It said increased competition could undermine liquidity and result in inefficient pricing. It said in turn this could affect the viability of the alternative platforms.

"While competition between trading venues may foster innovation, improved services and lower trading costs, it can also undermine liquidity in existing exchanges and result in inefficient pricing outcomes," CRA said.

However, the report also said increased competition could reduce or avoid monopoly mark-ups, especially in execution and indirect trading costs.

ASIC said it has not yet formed a view about the applications.

It will consult with the Australian Competition and Consumer Commission, which will take recommendations to the Parliamentary Secretary to the Treasurer Chris Pearce.


----------



## DowJones (4 March 2008)

*Re: ASX*



ghostworld said:


> This has been on the papers recently. I think i originally read about this in AFR. Here's a link from investordaily website.
> 
> http://www.investordaily.com/cps/rde/xchg/id/style/2547.htm?rdeCOQ=SID-3F579BCE-40504D87
> 
> ...




I also heard that there are grumblings that the ASX needs to be independent for goverance purposes. Since they are listed themselves it is a conflict of interest. I would like to see the ASX give itself a speeding ticket in the form of an ASX Query one day. That would be humourous


----------



## Julia (4 March 2008)

Many thanks, Ghostworld.  It sounds from that as though it's by no means definite.  Meantime, two directors plus CBA have sold their holdings which doesn't inspire a lot of confidence in the stock.


----------



## ghostworld (4 March 2008)

Julia said:


> Many thanks, Ghostworld.  It sounds from that as though it's by no means definite.  Meantime, two directors plus CBA have sold their holdings which doesn't inspire a lot of confidence in the stock.




Yeah still not definite. 

There was a better article that i read on this subject. It argued that with the recent problems (re: regulators sitting on their hands on margin loans, hedge funds and non-disclosure issues), it is more likely now that ASIC would introduce  a competitor. 

The article further stipulates that there's a lot of bad blood between the boss of ASX and the boss of ASIC. Can't remember their names of the top of my head but the current head of ASIC was outed from his position at ASX by ASX's current boss.


----------



## reece55 (4 March 2008)

Bar the threat of increased competition is the more important theme of a slowdown in the growth of ASX's earnings.....

In my opinion, it's only going to get worse for them, because whilst volumes are up, the loss in fees from listed entities, which is based on market capitalisation (significant reduced now due to the downturn) and one off initial listing fees from floats now removed, the impact is being felt on their bottom line. Plus, all of the recent cost reduction exercises are basically exhausted....... Our half year show the following:

7% growth in top line revenue (The first sub 10% for a long time)
7% growth in underlying NPAT..... (Same as above)...

The company presently is expensive on valuation. Granted, it's a monopoly, but its growth will be constrained in this environment.....

T/A - I don't really have to say much, looks like the ticker fell off the cliff.....

Cheers


----------



## Julia (4 March 2008)

reece55 said:


> In my opinion, it's only going to get worse for them, because whilst volumes are up, the loss in fees from listed entities, which is based on market capitalisation (significant reduced now due to the downturn) and one off initial listing fees from floats now removed, the impact is being felt on their bottom line.




Thanks, Reece.  I'd overlooked the fact that their fees are based on market caps.  Doesn't seem to be anything positive in their outlook.


----------



## osmosis (7 March 2008)

Julia said:


> Thanks, Reece.  I'd overlooked the fact that their fees are based on market caps.  Doesn't seem to be anything positive in their outlook.




The share price has really reflected your concern. The share price is really sliding. Where will it end?


----------



## chilliaa (4 June 2008)

osmosis said:


> The share price has really reflected your concern. The share price is really sliding. Where will it end?





Does anyone have any updates on ASX?
Its starting to look, at least from my naive point of view, quite cheap?
Anyhelp appreciated.


----------



## vishalt (4 June 2008)

chilliaa said:


> Does anyone have any updates on ASX?
> Its starting to look, at least from my naive point of view, quite cheap?
> Anyhelp appreciated.



I bought in at $35. 

I'm not really worried unless it goes below $15. 

The business from what I understand it is simple: the more trades, the more money made and there have been record amount of trades as investors fled from the market in the first few months.


----------



## sardines (5 June 2008)

vishalt said:


> I bought in at $35.
> 
> I'm not really worried unless it goes below $15.
> 
> The business from what I understand it is simple: the more trades, the more money made and there have been record amount of trades as investors fled from the market in the first few months.




sounds scary if it went below $15 :couch
As the folks have mentioned above, the entry of aggressive competitors and a declining stock market is not a good outlook for the firm. To see the upside potential I'd need more certainty around the politics. Technically, the stock has been sliding and hasn't been able to hold ground for long so I'd be more careful around my entry point. Good luck


----------



## vishalt (5 June 2008)

sardines said:


> sounds scary if it went below $15 :couch
> As the folks have mentioned above, the entry of aggressive competitors and a declining stock market is not a good outlook for the firm. To see the upside potential I'd need more certainty around the politics. Technically, the stock has been sliding and hasn't been able to hold ground for long so I'd be more careful around my entry point. Good luck




But so what? I mean BHP competes with Rio? ASX would never have been allowed to have it this good forever. 

Take a look at stocks like NYSE Euronext and London Stock Exchange, they've been competeting with the likes of Liquidnet, NASDAQ OMX, AXE ECN, Chi-X and so forth and have been performing really well up until the credit crunch.


----------



## sardines (5 June 2008)

vishalt said:


> But so what? I mean BHP competes with Rio? ASX would never have been allowed to have it this good forever.
> 
> Take a look at stocks like NYSE Euronext and London Stock Exchange, they've been competeting with the likes of Liquidnet, NASDAQ OMX, AXE ECN, Chi-X and so forth and have been performing really well up until the credit crunch.




i suppose so
but the australian side has much less volume  vs their international peers. So for me, it's hard to place a wager on the retention of insto support which have a significant impact on their volumes.


----------



## vishalt (5 June 2008)

sardines said:


> i suppose so
> but the australian side has much less volume  vs their international peers. So for me, it's hard to place a wager on the retention of insto support which have a significant impact on their volumes.




Yeah but we have compulsory superannuation hence money needs to be put to investment use by managers every time you get a paycheck.

And volumes can really only grow as when the stockmarket recovers, people snap things up for cheap and new common folk start actively trading shares everyday.


----------



## osmosis (5 June 2008)

Here is an interesting article. July seems pretty close:

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/1602291/

Canberra poised to allow in rivals to ASX
Thursday, May 22, 2008; Posted: 02:16 PM

May 22, 2008 (The Australian - ABIX via COMTEX) -- -- New stock exchange proponents Liquidnet, AXE ECN and ChiX may gain licences to operate in Australia in competition to current monopolist ASX. The Australian Government is reviewing the stock market and is expected to announce the decision favouring new entrants as early as July 2008. At the same time, calls are growing for Federal Corporate Governance Minister Nick Sherry to also consider whether ASX should lose its regulatory function, which clashes with its primary role. The Australian Securities & Investments Commission would be likely to take on that responsibility. One factor adding weight to the new players' claims to market access is the recent merger of ASX with the Sydney Futures Exchange.


----------



## Sean K (19 November 2008)

On the list for the bottom/turn around.

Potential break up here too.

But, breaking down through $30 looks troubling.


----------



## Timestar (19 December 2008)

*ASX - Too much debt*

Hi Folks,
             My colleagues and I are becoming very gun-shy towards companies with enormous debt. Can someone pls comment on the ASX's short term debt situation. On the surface it's looking a lot like its cousins Allco, B&B and, to an extent, RIO.

TS.


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2008)

No idea about debt, maybe check their quarterlies.

Pretty sexy rounded bottom happening here, with just a small crack and a potential woody coming in if it beats that $35 panty line.


----------



## white_crane (23 December 2008)

kennas said:


> Pretty sexy rounded bottom happening here, with just a small crack and a potential woody coming in if it beats that $35 panty line.




LOL. Interesting analysis.  I didn't know trading was sexy.  I like it.



*Just some extra words to go over the 100 character minimum*


----------



## Timestar (15 January 2009)

Sexy charts aside, it still looks like an overpriced stock relative to its peers.

The P/E ratio is a serious concern and is making me baulk at hopping on board.

Will we see $27-28 again?

TS.


----------



## tinkus (27 August 2009)

I got some today I feel they may start a rally as eco looks good, it seem like a safe place for a few lazy months.


----------



## jtl (18 January 2011)

Well today BDI went up to 2.4c from previous day 1.8c. I know why but I cannot say. Anyway, as suspected, ASX sent a "Please explain" query to BDI since no official announcement was made that may cause the rallying.

My question here is not BDI but ASX itself, if ASX own share price at $34 suddenly skyrocketed to $50, will it send itself a Please Explain Note and/or auto HALT trading till it explain itself? LOL

Next, watch BDI go down again in a week time back to 1.2c. Good luck all.


----------



## Julia (18 January 2011)

jtl said:


> My question here is not BDI but ASX itself, if ASX own share price at $34 suddenly skyrocketed to $50, will it send itself a Please Explain Note and/or auto HALT trading till it explain itself? LOL



Where do you get this from?  I have just had a look at today's price and the low was 36.20 and the high37.08.

$50?????


----------



## skc (18 January 2011)

jtl said:


> Well today BDI went up to 2.4c from previous day 1.8c. I know why but I cannot say. Anyway, as suspected, ASX sent a "Please explain" query to BDI since no official announcement was made that may cause the rallying.
> 
> My question here is not BDI but ASX itself, if ASX own share price at $34 suddenly skyrocketed to $50, will it send itself a Please Explain Note and/or auto HALT trading till it explain itself? LOL
> 
> Next, watch BDI go down again in a week time back to 1.2c. Good luck all.




As a matter of fact it has done just that last year prior to the SGX takeover.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101022/pdf/31t9w9gfgkyf7v.pdf


----------



## Kryzz (25 June 2018)

No posts in this thread since 2011!!? The ASX is in a cracker of a trend, up 30% with a 3%+ yield 100% franked since the start of 2017. Seems every dip has been bought in recent times. Will be interesting to see how the exchange/settlements run once CHESS is scrapped with DLT in its place.


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2018)

bubbling along, as it does, maybe even a slight kick of late with some ex-bank money.....


----------



## HelloU (3 October 2018)

blockchain poised ......


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

On Wednesday October 14th 1998 ASX became a public company, the initial price was $3.915 today the close was $69.96


----------



## Kryzz (19 May 2019)

Kryzz said:


> Will be interesting to see how the exchange/settlements run once CHESS is scrapped with DLT in its place.
> 
> View attachment 87976




Unsurprisingly not getting much love from LNK or CPU. New all time high set on Friday.

Interesting to see how this ends up. 

https://www.afr.com/brand/chanticleer/asx-s-blockchain-project-gets-nasty-20190318-p5155s


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*ASX takes a leap of faith into the technological unknown*

he entire Australian equities market is sitting inside three 2½-metre-high racks of servers in a secure room in the ASX’s data centre in Artarmon, Sydney. You could almost wrap your arms around it but for the black metal cages.

This state-of-the-art equipment, with its fibre-optic cables, blinking lights and whirring cooling fans, is emblematic of the rapid digitisation of financial markets. It’s a long way from the trading floors of the 1980s, where orders were scribbled on chalk boards and chits of paper were couriered around the city.

Financial markets have always been early adopters of new technology. But the current ASX project to update its clearing and settlement system, which electronically moves equities from seller to buyer, is off the charts in terms of its ambition and complexity. More...


----------



## Ann (15 June 2019)

Many years ago there was a chart pattern which popped up occasionally, I haven't seen it for many years. I am going to put ASX up as a possible example of an Island Top about to evolve. An Island Top is a small cluster of prices with a gap on the way up and then a gap on the way down. It is very bearish.

This may or may not become an Island Top, this is just for fun. If it does turn into an Island Top the call is a bit of a fluke. Just guessing folks.


----------



## notting (22 July 2019)

*Is It the End of the Trend?*
Well you guessed well as far as today is concerned, all be it a pretty trendy island  for a while.
No news and one of the most conservative stocks with a very positive trend just fell with no apparent reason or explanation.  I have felt it has been way overvalued for months.
Is this a canary in the coal mine given it couldn't be closer to market activity as an indicator of what's happening now.


----------



## qprjames (27 May 2020)

Like many, I haven’t done so well from the downturn.

I have been thinking for many months now, to get rid of stocks that I bought separately, like CBA, TLS, ASX etc as I really just want set and forget simple index fund & etf’s.

so while I wanted to sell all my individually held stock, since March they have all plummeted. Except one - ASX limited.

what do people think about selling? I know it’s only on a run because of the increased amount of activity on the ASX, but this will surely come to an end soon. Unless we have a second wave of covid19 (fingers crossed that doesn’t happen).

I’m a naive investor. I probably shouldn’t have gone for individual stock picks in the first place. But I assume I’m calling it right that ASX are only doing well because of the increase in interests and activity?


----------



## peter2 (25 November 2020)

The ASX market suffered an outage that couldn't be fixed quickly and the market traded for only 24 minutes on Nov 16th, 2020.
Since then the market has had four consecutive weeks up. Not so the ASX company.






The recent market outage and new website problems are the visible symptoms and I'm certain there are underlying problems as well.

Looking through the ASX October 2020 activity report:

Total capital raised *+20%* FY to date. 

Average Daily trades  *-12%* FY to date.
Futures Volume *-16%* FY to date.
Single stock Options volume *-18%* FY to date.
Index Options volume *-34%* FY to date


----------



## dyna (25 November 2020)

Some negative reporting on ASX, in the AFR in recent days,may have affected the SP. Apparently,it's management.None too flash.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2021)

dyna said:


> Some negative reporting on ASX, in the AFR in recent days,may have affected the SP. Apparently,it's management.None too flash.



Australian Securities Exchange chief executive officer Dominic Stevens has had to make an embarrassing apology over another failure by the market operator, which has briefly delayed Airtasker’s $255 million float.

Blaming “human error and oversight” for the failure, Mr Stevens was “profusely apologetic about the situation” in a surprise telephone call to Airtasker founder Tim Fung on Saturday morning. Mr Fung was due to sound the ASX bell on Monday, launching at 65¢ a share for the online labour-hire marketplace.

An ASX spokesperson said the market operator “regrets the disruption and has taken steps to address this as quickly as possible” and added that Airtasker did everything it needed to and had satisfied ASX listing rules.

The delay is because the ASX failed to notify “relevant market participants”, including brokers and information vendors, of Airtasker’s listing in time for market launch that has now been postponed to Tuesday.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The delay is because the ASX failed to notify “relevant market participants”, including brokers and information vendors, of Airtasker’s listing in time for market launch that has now been postponed to Tuesday.




A bunch of twats.

Too busy issuing speeding tickets.... total Pratt's.

I think companies should list on NSX and Chi-x.

Time to give the ASX the flick....lol.


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> A bunch of twats.
> 
> Too busy issuing speeding tickets.... total Pratt's.




Geez I thought you were about to bust into a rap song there FR.  Let me continue it for you  

(With an appropriate Rap voice please)
	

		
			
		

		
	







You guys are Twats, and total Pratt's
You talk like mice but you sound like Rats  

You wipe your shoes on your cheap door Mats
Then kick me down with your cheap chit chats

You walk around like aristocrats
But we all know you just bureaucrats

You change the rules like an acrobat
But you just fell in a big cow pat  

(Yo )
(Yo twice more for dramatic effect )

Apologies ... Its raining and I have time on my hands, lol.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2021)

When _The Australian Financial Review_ asked the ASX, a spokesperson said the “ASX has an accountability culture”.



> _“When mistakes or incidents occur, we conduct detailed and thorough reviews, and make sure we learn from the experience. In this specific case, we are reviewing what occurred very closely and will take appropriate steps to prevent it happening again,”_ the spokesperson said.




The ASX insisted the process of sending information about Airtasker’s float and the commencement date of trading needed to be “manual because of the nature and timing of the information being handled”.

The delay meant that the notices were not “disseminated to all relevant participants in the market, including brokers and information vendors, by the normal cut-off time on the business day before the scheduled listing”.

The ASX spokesperson said the market operator would have worked over the weekend to get the paperwork in order before Monday.


> _“[But] other vendors and participants would have already closed their processes to receive this information. We did not want to place an unacceptable risk on others in the market that rely on receiving information in a standard form by a certain time.”_




_--- a challenge of 'culture' is that 'ownership' becomes an assumed flickpass_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 March 2021)

and another botheration:


> Chi-X Australia received a boost in its challenge to the ASX, its dominant rival, after one of the world’s biggest exchange operators purchased the company on Thursday. *Cboe Global Markets*, the third-largest exchange operator in the US, has acquired Chi-X Asia Pacific, which includes exchanges in Australia and Japan.



Chi-X Australia has an 18 per cent market share in Australia but does not compete on listings. Given the dominance of the ASX,  questions have been raised, given issues that have delayed listings, including this week’s bumper initial public offering for Airtasker,


----------

